# Metal Heads?



## bundysnake (Jul 10, 2010)

I know we have some metal heads on this site, so who do we all listen too?

Slipknot 
Sepultura
Pantera
Bring Me The Horizon
Buried In Verona - BURIED IN VERONA **SATURDAY NIGHT SEVER OUT NOW** on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Videos
Parkway Drive
System of a Down
Fear Factory 
Brujeria
Architects


----------



## bpb02 (Jul 10, 2010)

Your missing soulfly


----------



## Metalbeard (Jul 10, 2010)

Im a Real Big Fan of European Metal, Melodic Death Metal is so great. Tho I do like BMTH, PWD (all thier albums). Not many things go hand in hand like Reptiles and metal imo they are just both so brutal  .

In Flames
Be'lakor (Aussie Guys)
Insomnium
Devil Driver(American)
Amon Amarth (viking metal, Viking+metal =? )
Eluveitie (folk metal just give it a try its actually good)

Metal+ bearded Dragons= Metalbeard 
Havnt heard of a couple of your bands ill youtube them later on fo-sho.


----------



## percey39 (Jul 10, 2010)

Suicide silence
Despised Icon
Whitechapel
Napalm death
Dying fetus
Behemoth
Job for a cowboy
Arch enemy
Carnifex
Carcass
Chelsea grin
Devil Driver
We are the end
I know most of these bands are not specifically metal and are deathcore, but just thought i would throw them up. Also bring me the horizon are sweet as well.


----------



## mrdose (Jul 10, 2010)

Whitechapel FTW!!!!!! \mm/


----------



## gruba10 (Jul 10, 2010)

avenged sevenfold!!
a day to remember
atreyu
bullet for my valentine

did i mention avenged sevenfold?!?!!! 

they are my very top 4 anyways


----------



## dreamkiller (Jul 10, 2010)

old skool, but i dug out my old dreamkillers albums the otherday.. woot!!!


----------



## bundysnake (Jul 10, 2010)

*** how did i miss soulfly?? and especially whitechapel.

Don't mind some cradle of filth every know and then.

Oh and BLOODDUSTER ****ing brutal.


----------



## gruba10 (Jul 10, 2010)

mmm u sound more heavy heavy than nu-metal...... so im not any help lol.
maybe chimaira, dry kill logic, killswitch engage, coal chamber, ill nino........ very good listenin all them


----------



## bundysnake (Jul 10, 2010)

Be'lakor - not bad at all........


----------



## -Matt- (Jul 10, 2010)

August Burns Red
The Black Dahlia Murder
Bleed The Sky
The Boy Will Drown
Bring Me The Horizon
Caliban
The Devil Wears Prada
I Killed The Prom Queen
Job For A Cowboy
The Partisan Turbine
The Red Shore
Unearth
All That Remains
As I Lay Dying


----------



## shaye (Jul 10, 2010)

I got a heap of piercings can I be classed as a metalhead  haha 
parkway 
I killed the prom queen 
and a heap others i can't be bothered naming them lol


----------



## ravan (Jul 10, 2010)

cephalic carnage. 
new song up today on myspace. awesome.


----------



## jamesbecker (Jul 10, 2010)

soulfly
cavalera conspiracy
sepultura
behemoth
immortal
gorgoroth
mayhem
dream theater
opeth
dream evil
megadeth
slayer
metallica
amorphis
iron maiden
tool
pantera
mastodon
lordi
karnivool
judas priest

the list goes on.. pretty much i listen to most types of metal (except nu-metal :S) and hate most hardcore


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 10, 2010)

Death 
Spawn Of Possession 
Devourment 
Necrophagist 
Disgorge 
Bloodbath 
Defeated Sanity 
Decrepit Birth 
Anata 
Gorguts 
Demilich 
Pavor 
Martyr 
Psycroptic 
Emperor 
Arsis 
Decapitated 
Visceral Bleeding 
Disavowed 
Metallica 
Orgone
Deeds Of Flesh

and 
HYPOXIA (check them out)


----------



## Profanicus (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh gawd there are too many, into most types excepting the hardcore influenced & nu stuff, also modern melo-death in the In Flames style annoys me though I loved early In Flames & Dark Tranquility 

I like black/death/power/thrash/doom/Viking/heavy/folk etc:

Absu
Agathodaimon
Amon Amarth
Amorphis
Ancient Rites
Arafel
Arghoslent
Candlemass
Cryptic Wintermoon
Dark Funeral
Darkthrone
Deathrow
Deceased
Desaster
Destroyer 666
Desultory
Dismember
Dissection
Edge of Sanity
Ensiferum
Enslaved
Falconer
Falkenbach
Gehenna
God Dethroned
Gorgoroth
Himinbjorg
Immolation
Immortal
Iron Maiden
Judas Priest
Katatonia
King Diamond
Korplikaani
Marduk
Melechesh
Mithotyn
Moonsorrow
Morbid Angel
Naglfar
Nile
Ninnghizhidda
Nokturnal Mortum
Norther
Old Wainds
Paradise Lost
Pestilence
Powerwolf
Primordial
Rotting Christ
Running Wild
Samael
Sentenced
Skyclad
Stormlord
Tad Morose
Therion
Thyrfing
Tiamat
Twister Sister
Venom
Weapon
Whiplash
Windir
Wintersun


----------



## Addam (Jul 10, 2010)

Lamb of God are deffinately my number one
Shadows fall
Kingdom of sorrow (New band in America good listen, guitarist from pantera  [obviously not dimebag])
and a **** load of others


----------



## driftoz (Jul 10, 2010)

metallica hands down


----------



## Sterlo (Jul 10, 2010)

Sepultura goes alright.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hypoxia.
Disentomb


----------



## bundysnake (Jul 10, 2010)

who is the guitarist from pantera thats in kingdom?


----------



## ravan (Jul 10, 2010)

Kingdom of Sorrow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

speaking of pantera, i hope i have the money to go see hellyea. i missed them last time they were here because i was underage.


----------



## Siarn (Jul 10, 2010)

Abigail Williams
Aborted
Alice in Chains
Amon Amarth
Arch Enemy
Behemoth
Belphagor
Bloodbath
Children of Bodom
Chthonic
Cradle Of Filth
Cryptopsy
Daath
Dark Fortress
Dark Tranquility
Deathstars
Devildriver
Dimmu Borgir
Down
Five Finger Death Punch
Gojira
Gorgoroth
Immortal
In Flames
Job For A Cowboy
Lamb Of God
Machine Head
Marduk
Marilyn Manson
Mastodon
Meshuggah
Old man's child
Opeth
Rob Zombie
Satyricon
Shadows Fall
Slayer
Slipknot
Swallow the Sun
Trivium
Wednesday 13
Whitechapel
The 69 Eyes

My diamond python loves it when i put metal on >.<


----------



## Megzz (Jul 10, 2010)

Siarn thats one of the best lists I've seen in a while


----------



## Serpentess (Jul 10, 2010)

Here's A FEW OF the bands I've seen live:
The Amenta
The Berserker
Akercoke
Astriaal
Fleshgore
Opeth x 2
Behemoth
Cannibal Corpse
Defamer
Virgin Black
Amon Amarth x 2
Dawn of Azael
Decapitated
Psycroptic
Misery Index
Origin
Obituary
Carcass

Other bands I like:
Bloodbath
Corpse Carving
Braindrill
Vehemence
Lividity
Necrophagist
Broken Hope
Death
Exhumed
Quo Vadis
Aborted
Defloration
M.S.I (Mutilated Spastic Iguanas)
Vomitory
Devourment
Abyssic Hate
Bathory
Decrepit Birth
Xasthur
Deeds of Flesh
Vile
Krisuin

And many more that I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## bpb02 (Jul 10, 2010)

God havnt listened to decent metal in ages I have now a whole heap of bands to build my collection up from


----------



## Brissyboy (Jul 10, 2010)

no ones mentioned dethklok? pfft they are by far the best!
Skwisgaar Skwigelf Taller then a tree
Toki Wartooth not a bumblebee
William Murderface Murderface MURDERFACE
Pickles the drummer doo doo dodilly doo doo
and Nathan Explosion.
if you dont know who dethklok is youtube "dethklok coffee jingle"


----------



## Serpentess (Jul 10, 2010)

Brissyboy said:


> no ones mentioned dethklok? pfft they are by far the best!
> Skwisgaar Skwigelf Taller then a tree
> Toki Wartooth not a bumblebee
> William Murderface Murderface MURDERFACE
> ...


 
Hahaha! Metalocalypse kicks some serious ***!


----------



## Brissyboy (Jul 10, 2010)

**** yeah! they are awsome!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 10, 2010)

Profanicus 
chantelle_savage 
Siarn 

you have good taste


----------



## Serpentess (Jul 10, 2010)

Jannico said:


> Profanicus
> chantelle_savage
> Siarn
> 
> you have good taste



Haha, well then... You must have good taste as well! 
Oh, checked out your band. Me likey likey.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks. Might be starting another one soon.
See how the next month or two plays out


----------



## Serpentess (Jul 10, 2010)

Jannico said:


> Thanks. Might be starting another one soon.
> See how the next month or two plays out


 Awesome! Keen for checking out how your other band goes if you end up joining one.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 10, 2010)

Check out Necroverture then
Its me, guitarist from hypoxia, plus another guitarist and singer from Necroverture and a random drummer i know.


----------



## Serpentess (Jul 10, 2010)

Jannico said:


> Check out Necroverture then
> Its me, guitarist from hypoxia, plus another guitarist and singer from Necroverture and a random drummer i know.


The stuff on the Necroverture myspace page sounds pretty amazing... Very interesting composition.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 10, 2010)

Its like psyopus sort of.
The guitarist is like me and just loves to tap ****


----------



## bpb02 (Jul 10, 2010)

**** I've got some serious downloading to do pity it's bed time


----------



## Serpentess (Jul 10, 2010)

Jannico said:


> Its like psyopus sort of.
> The guitarist is like me and just loves to tap ****


 Haha, awesome man. I used to play bass... I wasn't too flash at speed tapping though. Haha.

Speaking of awesome bass... do you like Carcariass?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 10, 2010)

I havent heard them:S
Whats a good song?


----------



## Serpentess (Jul 10, 2010)

Jannico said:


> I havent heard them:S
> Whats a good song?


 All their songs are good songs. Haha.
Watery Grave is one you can look up though.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 10, 2010)

Great intro hahah
Check out Jean Baudin not metal at all but you will appreciate it alot


----------



## Serpentess (Jul 10, 2010)

Jannico said:


> Great intro hahah
> Check out Jean Baudin not metal at all but you will appreciate it alot


 Haha, yeah. 

And woah 11 string bass. Sweet. It sounds very... pretty? I like it.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 10, 2010)

Carcariass
is such a disco band hahaha Im like raving to it


----------



## Serpentess (Jul 10, 2010)

Jannico said:


> Carcariass
> is such a disco band hahaha Im like raving to it


Hahahahaha! Epic.


----------



## Addam (Jul 11, 2010)

i also like Superjoint Ritual, and down. funnily enough also full of members from the great Pantera :-D


----------



## percey39 (Jul 11, 2010)

forgot some:
Bleeding through
Winds of plague
The agony scene
As blood runs black
Bloodbath
Testament
Meshuggah
Gorgoroth
Deicide
Goatw*ore
Cannible corpse
The juliet massacre
Disfiguring a goddess
Emmure
Molotov solution
Here comes the kraken
All shall perish


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jul 12, 2010)

Iron Maiden 
Motorhead
Judas Priest
Metallica
Anthrax
Slayer
Testament
Kreator
Megadeth
Cavalera Conspiracy
Sepultura
Soulfly
Tool
Down
Pantera
Ozzy
Black Sabbath
Black Label Society
Heaven & Hell
Plenty of others I can't think of right now.

Went & saw The Big Four movie (footage from Sonisphere, with Metallica, Anthrax, Megadeth, Slayer). Was unreal, can't wait for the DVD to come out. 

Also can't wait to see Soulfly & Testament gigs later this year. Soulfly's new album is unreal! \m/


----------



## willett (Jul 12, 2010)

DEVILDRIVER
Ozzy
Megadeth
Black Sabath
Pantera
Black Label Society

Heaps more but I listen to these guys on a daily basis. The top 3 are some of the best live shows you'll see (Other than Alice Cooper, but I did'nt think he'd fit this thread)


----------



## LuckyPhil78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Not all Metal, but.........

\m/ \m/ The Metal:

Fear My Thoughts
Nearea
Drone
Entombed
The Duskfall
The Absence
Rammstein
All That Remains
Amon Amarth
The Analyst
Anthrax
Arch Enemy
Arkaea
Black Sabbath
Callenish Circle
Cataract
Cathedral
Cavalera Conspiracy
Chain Collector
Chimaira
Christ Art Museum
Cryogenic
Dark Tranquility
Daysend
Evocation
Fear Factory
The Haunted
Imortal Souls
In Flames
In Mourning
Isis
Lamb of God
Mors Principium Est
Obiturary
Obscura
Soilwork
Testament
Tool
Urkraft
Sepultura

The not so \m/ Metal:

Alice in Chains
Clutch
Corrosion of Conformity
Days of the New
Dire Straits
The Dorrs
Dozer
Faith No More
Filter
Fu Manchu
Goatsnake
Helmet
Hermano
Kyuss
Led Zeppelin
The Mark of Cain
Monster Magnet
Pink Floyd
Powderfinger
Rollerball
Rollins band
Sasquatch
Shihad
Soundgarden
Thumblock
Tomahawk
Unida


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 12, 2010)

Brisbanites. Go see Disentomb on 23rd at Rosies (235 edward street)
Will be awesome


----------



## mrdose (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone going to see parkway in September with The Ghost Inside?!???!!! And I no it's not metal but a great ozzy band, The Butterfly Effect are playing Wednesday in Campbelltown \m/ gunna be awsome


----------



## Nexiel (Jul 12, 2010)

Opeth
Nile
Meshuggah
Behemoth
Daylight Dies
Necrophagist
Gojira
Be'lakor
Bloodbath
Children of Bodom
Cynic
Deathspell Omega
Dream Theater
In Flames
Pantera
Metallica
Slayer
Tool
Death
Iron Maiden
Edge of Sanity
Celtic Frost


----------



## Morelialover (Jul 12, 2010)

PanterA! \m/ RIP Dime!


----------



## percey39 (Jul 12, 2010)

I cant wait just scored free tickets to hellyeah and bullet. Im not a big fan of bfmv but i love bmth so i am looking forward to seeing them


----------



## Serpentess (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone seeing Napalm Death and Dying Fetus?


----------



## Metalbeard (Jul 12, 2010)

I used to like All that remains till i saw thier Dvd..But im seeing BFMV, PWD, 50 lions BMTH in september in brissy which will be insane. Dethklok Are I think funny to listen to the lyrics are awesome. Another Sweet metal Band is 'Austrian Death machine' they are a tribute band to Arnold's one liners Good songs to listen to are "let of some steam bennet" and "Get to the chopper". I'm sad that no one is listing Amon Amarth apart from a couple Metal heads.


----------



## Addam (Jul 12, 2010)

percey39 said:


> I cant wait just scored free tickets to hellyeah and bullet. Im not a big fan of bfmv but i love bmth so i am looking forward to seeing them


 
Dude seen bfmv, absolutely shocking live, BMTH arn't much better imo. have good pits and stuff but yeah, maybe biased because i hate ollie sykes with a passion but yeah just my opinion.


----------



## percey39 (Jul 12, 2010)

As i said i dont really like BFMV but do like BMTH, hopefully they will be good live if not there is always the bar haha. Definetely going to napalm death and dying fetus.


----------



## maanz641 (Jul 12, 2010)

disturbed ...yea


----------



## bundysnake (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry but i still can't see which member of pantera plays in Kingdom Of Sorrow...................


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 12, 2010)

> Anyone seeing Napalm Death and Dying Fetus?



Is the pope catholic


----------



## snowsnake (Jul 12, 2010)

im so bloody angry that slipknot might be breaking up.....i just want to know if it is ture, ever since the bassist died neil


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 12, 2010)

hhahaha im pretty happy they are


----------



## bundysnake (Jul 12, 2010)

Pretty sure they will split..........it would be pretty hard for them to continue with one of their mates missing.


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 12, 2010)

Cradle Of Filth
The Vision Bleak (bloody awesome band!!)
Therion
Type O Negative
Immortal
Satyricon
Nightwish
Leaves' Eyes
Iron Maiden
Megadeth
Pantera
Metallica
Sepultura
Black Sabbath
Dimmu Borgir
Rhapsody


----------



## Sidonia (Jul 13, 2010)

I like metal, wouldn't consider myself a metal head though. I like a lot of other genres including ska, punk, hardcore punk (real hardcore punk not what most kids mistake it for these days) and classic rock.

In the alternative genres I suppose I like Grindcore, Thrash, Death Metal, Power Metal (cheesier the better). 
I especially love humour/horror themed Grind/Death/thrash such as Macabre, Ghoul, Impaled, Frightmare, Engorged etc.

Some good Aussie Metal bands are Ignivomous, Captain Cleanoff, Vomitor, Grotesque, Disentomb and Tzun Tzu.


----------



## Megzz (Jul 13, 2010)

serpenttongue said:


> Cradle Of Filth



FINALLY!!! Been waiting for this one


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jul 13, 2010)

Who went to see "Heavy Metal's Big Four" on the weekend? The cinema screening of Metallica, Slayer, Megadeth, & Anthrax from the Sonisphere festival in Sofia, Bulgaria? 
And of those who saw it, who had sound issues in their cinema?
Despite that, I loved it, can't wait for the BluRay to come out!!


----------



## Serpentess (Jul 13, 2010)

Jannico said:


> Is the pope catholic


 Hahaha!
Awesome. I'm hoping to get to it.  Astriaal is on like a week or so before too, so... 2 trips to Brisbane!


----------



## Sidonia (Jul 13, 2010)

Noteworthy bands that have upcoming gigs are Disentomb at Astriaal's album launch, Napalm Death, Macabre, Coffins & Testament.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah, I'm seeing Testament, Soulfly, & Metallica (twice) this year! 
Have already seen AC/DC, Faith No More (twice), Mastodon, Ace Frehley. 
2010 is shaping up to be a good year for gigs


----------



## Serpentess (Jul 13, 2010)

Sidonia said:


> In the alternative genres I suppose I like Grindcore, Thrash, Death Metal, Power Metal (cheesier the better).
> I especially love humour/horror themed Grind/Death/thrash such as Macabre, Ghoul, Impaled, Frightmare, Engorged etc.
> 
> Some good Aussie Metal bands are Ignivomous, Captain Cleanoff, Vomitor, Grotesque, Disentomb and Tzun Tzu.



+1 Point for awesomeness.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 13, 2010)

You forgot Hypoxia and Necroverture



> Noteworthy bands that have upcoming gigs are Disentomb at Astriaal's album launch


Will be there, same as last time.
Awesome show


----------



## cactus2u (Jul 13, 2010)

OZZY , Doro, nightwish, kittie [video=youtube;rsuTuAVJrF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsuTuAVJrF8&feature=related[/video]
& this is what im listening to now Firewind!!! 
[video=youtube;bpwPMY0wY2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpwPMY0wY2Y[/video]

No wonder Ozzy has Gus G as his gat man now wicked


----------



## Sidonia (Jul 13, 2010)

Jannico said:


> You forgot Hypoxia and Necroverture
> 
> 
> Will be there, same as last time.
> Awesome show


 
I don't find Hypoxia all that interesting, sorry. Haven't heard Necroverture.


----------



## Serpentess (Jul 13, 2010)

Sidonia said:


> I don't find Hypoxia all that interesting, sorry. Haven't heard Necroverture.


 
Haha, ouch!
Jannico is in those bands.


----------



## Sidonia (Jul 13, 2010)

I know. I'm not going to lie, lol.


----------



## Norm (Jul 15, 2010)

Probably showing my age but older stuff like:
The mighty BLACK SABBATH
Iron Maiden
W.A.S.P.
Testament
Exodus
Kreator
Metallica
Pantera
Overkill
Death Angel
Sodom
Pretty much 80`s/early 90`s thrash
Newer stuff I like is:
Down
Life of Agony
The Sword
BUT although not metal the kings of rock `n` roll ...KISS!!


----------



## iamheretic (Jul 15, 2010)

Im a fan of many of the aforementioned deathcore, metalcore and hardcore bands. 

Another good local band is Hand of Mercy i might add

Anyone here from Northern Beaches and go to YoYo's and all the st.ives hardcore gigs?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 15, 2010)

> I know. I'm not going to lie, lol.


Rather you be honest then lie any way


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 15, 2010)

You folks need to check out Mnemic and One Way Mirror  Two very brilliant bands! Especially Mnemic!

This song is a little unusual for them, but wade through it and there are some acts of pure brilliance in amongst it 

[video=youtube;oMHvveTdhEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMHvveTdhEQ[/video]

One Way Mirror - [video=youtube;51A2A_POy1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51A2A_POy1s[/video]

Another band you might all like is Threat Signal .......

[video=youtube;Bk7QzVrfT-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk7QzVrfT-U[/video]

I am constantly on the quest to find new metal talent, and these in recent times are some of my best discoveries!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 15, 2010)

How weird is Mnemic's rhythm and timing. Great stuff but not really my thing but really cool hahah


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 15, 2010)

Actually...I've just discovered one more....[video=youtube;Jag7oTemldY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jag7oTemldY&feature=fvw[/video] .......8)  (There are some subtitles for those who can't understand the typical death metal lyrics :lol


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh sorry...just one more  [video=youtube;-QdF2OeZxC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QdF2OeZxC4&feature=PlayList&p=080D5B554ADE0069&playnext_from=PL[/video]


----------



## Serpentess (Jul 16, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> actually...i've just discovered one more....youtube - heavy metal farmer .......8)  (there are some subtitles for those who can't understand the typical death metal lyrics :lol


 Hahaha!!!!

"Tractorrrrrr"


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jul 16, 2010)

For those that don't know, Iron Maiden's website has posted their new video clip for The Final Frontier. It's a little bit Aliens & a little bit Indiana Jones, but it's good. Go Eddy \m/
Also I don't know if they still had the link up for another new song, El Dorado. Is it just me or is the riff a touch Barracuda? haha


----------



## percey39 (Jul 16, 2010)

Also a couple more deathcore ones

Annotations Of An Autopsy ( Human dust & gore gore gadget are favorites of mine )
Kill Whiney Dead
Arsonists Get The Girls
Rose Funeral
With Blood Comes Cleansing ( lash upon lash is a great song )
Bleed The Sky
My Bitter End


----------



## coree2009 (Jul 16, 2010)

slipknot
stonesour
soulfly
fear factory
static x
they are my favs


----------



## Profanicus (Jul 16, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> Who went to see "Heavy Metal's Big Four" on the weekend?


 
I just finished watching this, and basically now wish there were still some Metallica tickets on sale in Brisbane for the 3 gigs in October ... too slow & missed out 

**SPOILERS**
It starts raining when Dave Mustaine comes on. He looks bored and mumbles his vocals. The sound seemed poor in general while Megadeth played, a real shame. 

Dave Lombardo is still an awesome drummer.

Metallica display why they are easily the number 1 live band in the world.

Dave Lombardo is forced to bang away on 1 little drum next to Lars big kit during Am I Evil, the poor guy wanted to jump on and show Lars how it's done lol!

I was sure they would play Four Horsemen as an encore straight after the hug session with Mustaine hehe


----------



## VR1ton (Jul 16, 2010)

Call me old fashioned, but I prefer the more traditional metal/ hard rock.
I'd have to have Ozzy at the top,
Iron Maiden
AC/DC - last concert absolutly brilliant
Van Halen
Metallica (any thing before the Black album)
Anthrax
Sabbath
Mortal Sin
Testament
Motorhead
Morbid Angel
Anacrusis
The Almighty
Mass Appeal
Slayer
Angels
Megadeath
Kiss (saw both Paul and Ace when they toured, Ace much better than I thought would be)
Zepplin
Deep Purple
Overkill (both bands)
some of Mantissa, Slade, Sweet Savage ( + a few other late '70s, early '80s rock, a lot of wich has been covered by more well known bands)


----------



## bpb02 (Jul 16, 2010)

BRITNEY SPEARS 4 LIFE with a little HANSON haha


----------



## cactus2u (Jul 17, 2010)

Norm said:


> Probably showing my age but older stuff like:
> 
> BUT although not metal the kings of rock `n` roll ...KISS!!


 
yip they have had their moments Always had a good stage show with or without makeup
here a clasic clip
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Megzz (Jul 17, 2010)

VR1ton said:


> Slayer


 
Yes, awsum!


----------



## tooreye (Jul 17, 2010)

i like 
monster magnet
dream killers
pantera
metallica
lamb of god
arch enemy
slim dusty
rob zombie
white zombie
apocalyptica
cradle of filth
lacrimosa
slayer
ozzie


----------



## Sidonia (Jul 29, 2010)

Macabre playing tonight at the Step Inn in Brisbane. Doors open at 8


----------



## iamheretic (Aug 1, 2010)

I always wonder, if Slayer and Ozzy Osbourne and all the older stuff were the heaviest kind of stuff around, when (and if) i have kids (distant future, hopefully) what will they listen to? Like i can't imagine anything being heavier than BMTH or Chelsea grin for example, or on the other end of the spectrum, i can't imagine any electro kind of stuff being heavier than Dawn Of Ashes or anything like that.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 1, 2010)

hahahaha parkway drive play at my local


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 1, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> hahahaha parkway drive play at my local



Parkway Drive ARE your local lol


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 1, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Parkway Drive ARE your local lol


 they normally play at the northern hotel byron bay


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 1, 2010)

Thats because they are Byron boys, they used to play at the high school all the time when they first started out.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 1, 2010)

yeah mate i know my bro inlaw used to jam with them they r a great bunch of guys


----------



## Triddo (Aug 2, 2010)

Parkway for sure best ever.
Armana Reign - deceiver wicked song [video=youtube;1gYw4xzSdHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gYw4xzSdHM[/video]
Old Escape the fate best band ever


----------



## Kah. (Aug 6, 2010)

SOUNDWAVE line-up is looking amazing!
Will definitely be seeing Rob Zombie, Primus, Slayer, Monster Magnet \m/


----------



## Megzz (Aug 6, 2010)

I know, I cant wait for Soundwave!!!


----------



## ravan (Aug 6, 2010)

soundwave looks epic!
cant wait!

and i won tickets to testament, but i cant go because im working  gay.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm off to see Testament tonight!! There's a signing at Utopia today too (3pm I think) \m/


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 9, 2010)

Testament on Saturday night were unreal! Great set list, great sound, brutal mosh. Wish I could do it all over again.
Anyone else get out to see em?


----------



## briiiziii (Aug 9, 2010)

whitechapel with out a doubt.
wheres the behemoth and meshuggah?
let alone some nile, fleshgod apocalypse, periphery?

you should all check out my boyfriend's band, support our local talent - myspace.com/aversionscrown


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, I saw Testament live back when Briiziii was in diapers! In fact, If my age addled brain recalls correctly, I think it was a Slayer/Testament double bill.

Still listen to:
Tool
System of a Down
Slipknot
Hatebreed
Brickbath
Devil Driver

Had to give up on the Mobid Angel and Deicide though, those guys were all just too grumpy!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 10, 2010)

Aversions Crown are great!
Would love to play with them!
We are playing with Disentomb soon hopefully.
Fleshgod Apocalypse are great. Just the production annoys me, drums are way too loud but they are awesome!
Death Vomit from Indonesia!


----------



## Metalbeard (Aug 10, 2010)

So metal Folk Bands, Eluveitie are intense awesome. Some of thier songs are in a ancient Gualish Language i cant understand it but i love it. Also Samurai metal (Finnish, Crazy metalheads) Called Blade in the Snow Pt.1 and Pt.2 on youtube its interesting to say the least.


----------



## DonnB (Aug 13, 2010)

Norm said:


> Probably showing my age but older stuff like:
> The mighty BLACK SABBATH
> Iron Maiden
> W.A.S.P.
> ...


 This is similar to me. But not alot of newer stuff. King diamond/mercyful fate are high on my list and also nevermore. Then mostly older thrash...
Legion of the damned also rock. Armoured Angel was the best aussie metal band......


----------



## briiiziii (Aug 13, 2010)

Jannico said:


> Aversions Crown are great!
> Would love to play with them!
> We are playing with Disentomb soon hopefully.
> Fleshgod Apocalypse are great. Just the production annoys me, drums are way too loud but they are awesome!
> Death Vomit from Indonesia!


 
jannico thats good to hear you like em 
who do you play for and what do you play?


----------



## Bradchip (Aug 13, 2010)

Macabre and Cephalic Carnage have been getting a bit of a thrashing in my household of late. My neighbours HATE it. 

Macabre were probably the best band I've ever seen live. Definitely the most fun metal band anyway. 

Other stuff I've been listening too. 

Beanflipper
Goat*****
Acid Bath
Captain Cleanoff
General Surgery
The Battalion
Salome
Mindsnare (although closer to hardcore than metal, still nice and thrashy)
Susperia
Tankard


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 17, 2010)

*Slash*

Got to go see Slash last night at the Hordern, was a really good show. Good mix of songs, a lot from the new album naturally, but some old stuff too.
Of course there was some GnR songs in there as well, Night Train, Rocket Queen, Civil War, Sweet Child of Mine, Paradise City.
Angry Anderson got on stage to sing Nice Boys Don't Play Rock n Roll with them too. 
The band were really good, his vocalist (Myles Kennedy from Alter Bridge) was fantastic, has a great vocal range.
Good, solid rock & roll show.

Has been a good couple of weeks for me, weekend before last saw Testament, then last week got my Maiden tix, got the new Maiden album, got the new BLS album, saw Slash's gig, & should hopefully soon also have Soundwave tix sorted.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 17, 2010)

How good does the 2011 Soundwave festival look!!!! It's just the be-all and end-all of bands!

Stone Sour! Sevendust, Devil Driver, Maiden, Slayer...just to name a few! Talk about mind-blowing! I'm there!!

Lineup | Soundwave Festival


----------



## Serpentess (Aug 17, 2010)

Bradchip said:


> Macabre and Cephalic Carnage have been getting a bit of a thrashing in my household of late. My neighbours HATE it.
> 
> Macabre were probably the best band I've ever seen live. Definitely the most fun metal band anyway.
> 
> ...



Hahaha. Hell yeah to Tankard. Space Beer is awesome.

Kudos to the others. Specifically Captain Cleanoff, General Surgery and Goat*****.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Aug 17, 2010)

what about bodycount


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 17, 2010)

briiiziii said:


> jannico thats good to hear you like em
> who do you play for and what do you play?




I play for Hypoxia and Necroverture. Me and my friend are doing a two song EP as well.
Just brutal death metal. 
not my thing though its more his stuff that he wants to record.

Look out for it!


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 17, 2010)

Are you all deaf!!! Soundwave!! :lol:


----------



## Megzz (Aug 17, 2010)

We already got excited over soundwave in the last couple of pages somewhere


----------



## ubermensch (Aug 17, 2010)

Bullet For my Valentine count as metal? >.>
Jokes. They may be my favourite band but I have more taste than just them 
I listen to pretty much everything.
Apart from newer Metallica.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 17, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Are you all deaf!!! Soundwave!! :lol:



Yeah I hear ya moose, but shhhh don't let anyone know until AFTER I have my tickets. Me & ticket websites don't play nice......


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 17, 2010)

Megzz said:


> We already got excited over soundwave in the last couple of pages somewhere


 
Really? Geeez I'm slow! :lol:

I'm sort of glad I didn't spend the cash on seeing Metallica now....this will be soooooo much betterererer Sock Pup!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 17, 2010)

I have already spent money on Metallica. Sydney & Melbourne haha
It'll ALL be good! (As will Soulfly next month)
Dunno what the Vic Soundwave was like last year but Sydney one should have been renamed Heatwave...40C+ & stuff-all shade.
Great show though, had been waiting in hope for FNM to rejoin & retour for 13 years since I'd last seen them.


----------



## slim6y (Aug 17, 2010)

Listening to the new Iron Maiden album... sounds really old school - yeah!!!!


----------



## Bradchip (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm looking forward to seeing Coffins and Laceration Mantra (ex Misery) in Brisbane in September...should be a really good gig.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 18, 2010)

slim6y said:


> Listening to the new Iron Maiden album... sounds really old school - yeah!!!!


 
It's not bad eh slim? Title track is awesome!


----------



## Serpentess (Aug 18, 2010)

Bradchip said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing Coffins and Laceration Mantra (ex Misery) in Brisbane in September...should be a really good gig.


 My house mate is going to the Coffins show. I wouldn't mind going down for it.


----------



## ravan (Aug 18, 2010)

me and the boy might be going to the coffins show, seeing as its like 2days after his bday and the hifi's just down the road


----------



## markw7575 (Aug 23, 2010)

sienna skies
black veil brides
we came as romans
august burns red
cradle of filth
lamb of god
dimmu borgir
gorgoroth
i think most of the others have been covered lol


----------



## ravan (Aug 23, 2010)

wooo baroness sideshow in brissie 
got to see them at soundwave, but the man didnt, so we'll be there


----------



## lgotje (Aug 23, 2010)

Metalica!!!! Whoo hoooo going in October!!!


----------



## Bradchip (Aug 25, 2010)

GWAR touring in December


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Aug 25, 2010)

Tool baby, TOOOOOL!!!!!!


----------



## Sidonia (Aug 29, 2010)

Bradchip said:


> Macabre were probably the best band I've ever seen live. Definitely the most fun metal band anyway.



They were great! I was so worried that nobody would show up due to it being at the ****ty Step Inn and on a weeknight but there were a heap more people there than I thought there would be.


----------



## Sidonia (Sep 3, 2010)

Anyone going to Napalm Death tonight in Brisbane?


----------



## Bradchip (Sep 3, 2010)

Unfortunately I can't make it tonight. Would have loved to have seen them though.


----------



## Sidonia (Sep 3, 2010)

That is unfortunate. ND have been one of my favourites since I was about 14, so I can't wait.


----------



## Bradchip (Sep 16, 2010)

So who's coming to see Coffins on Friday night???


----------



## Bradchip (Sep 16, 2010)

ravan said:


> cephalic carnage.
> new song up today on myspace. awesome.




Have you heard the new album yet?

I REALLY wanna see these guys play in Bris again.


----------



## percey39 (Sep 16, 2010)

Went and seen Bring me the horizon the other night in melbourne. They were great just wish bullet for my valentine were not there, they ruined the night for me and had to leave 5 mins into their set. I was never a fan of their music anyway but thought they would of been better than they were.
Also went and seen dying fetus, now that was a good gig!!
I cant wait for opeth and soulfly now!!!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Sep 16, 2010)

percey39 said:


> I cant wait for opeth and soulfly now!!!


Went & saw Soulfly last week at the Metro, unreal gig! 

Also a couple of mates saw Metallica in Melbourne last night & they reckon it was a top show. They got First to Barrier as well & scored picks, drum sticks, & one of Hetfield's sweaty sweat bands haha
I've told em I'm on a Metallica blackout at the moment as I'm seeing them in Nov & don't want any spoilers.


----------



## percey39 (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah i havent seen soulfly for a long time, will be good. Nice, im not a huge fan of metallica's latest stuff but would be a gig well worth attending for their earlier stuff. Im stoked for soundwave as well just found out my mate has scored backstage passes through his uncle woo hoo. I cant wait to meet maiden, slayer, rob zombie, ill nino, primus and devil driver. I will be all gitty like a high school girl!!!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Sep 16, 2010)

Haven't Soulfly already played in Vic? Or are they doing another show? My Melbourne mates saw them the night before I saw them in Sydney. The show was great, awesome set list, four songs off the new album (won't give too much away) & some old Sepultura. 

Yeah I much prefer Metallica up to Justice, but the new album is heaps better than the previous 3 abominations (Load, Reload, St Anger).

Also got my tix for Soundwave & Maiden's side show (Maiden are my all time faves). Can't wait, also for Slayer & Slash, despite seeing Slayer twice last year (including Reign in Blood in it's entirety! \m/). 

Saw Slash's show a few weeks ago, it was actually really good, the singer (from Alter Bridge) has an unreal voice. They did a number of GnR songs including Civil War! haha


----------



## percey39 (Sep 16, 2010)

NO NO NO NO i missed it i thought it was the 21st damn it!!!! my tickets are sitting here staring me down. 
I agree about metallica last 3 were by far the worst!!! Slash on his own would be better than GnR will ever be without him.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh man, sorry to break that news to ya! Ah... in that case it was a crap show & you didn't miss anything .....ah I'm a terrible liar, it was tops. 

Yeah Slash was great. I've seen a You Tube clip of a recent GnR show (sorry, I mean a GnR tribute band featuring Axl Rose....that's all they are) & it was rubbish. They were doing Welcome to the Jungle & Axl was so out of breath he was only singing every 2nd or 3rd word, it was terrible.


----------



## ravan (Sep 16, 2010)

Bradchip said:


> Have you heard the new album yet?
> 
> I REALLY wanna see these guys play in Bris again.


 
yea dude, its pretty awesome 

seeing them would be pretty cool too, theyre my bf's fave band 
obviously seeing it with him lol


----------



## Sidonia (Sep 16, 2010)

Bradchip said:


> So who's coming to see Coffins on Friday night???


 
Right here, got ticket on Tuesday night. Respond to private messages, biatch.


----------



## Bradchip (Sep 16, 2010)

Sidonia said:


> Respond to private messages, biatch.



done!


----------



## Sidonia (Sep 16, 2010)

Also done.


----------



## bundysnake (Jul 3, 2011)

YouTube - ‪Buried In Verona - HANGIN' HOES BY THEIR TOES **OFFICIAL**‬&rlm;


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 3, 2011)

metal fans are the most loyal fans in the world.
Metal will never die!!
p.s Ronnie james Dio is still with us coz he's the man on the silver mountain!!! \m/


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Jul 3, 2011)

rob zombie, sebastian bach,80s metal


----------



## Morelia4life (Jul 3, 2011)

Chelsea Grin. 
The Devil Wears Prada. 
We Butter the Bread with Butter. 
Killswitch Engage. 
Suffokate. 
As I lay Dying. 
The Devil Came on Horseback.
We came with Broken Teeth. 
Oceano. 
White Chapel.
I Wrestled A Bear Once. 
Slipknot. 
A Day to Remember. 
Bring me the Horizon. 
Thy Art is Murder. 
Suicide Silence. 

Just some of the metal, deathcore, or whatever people call it now days that I listen too.


----------



## hazza88 (Jul 3, 2011)

Behemoth
Nile 
Cannibal Corpse
Cradle of filth
Slayer
Slipknot
Carcass
Whitechapel
Emperor
Dimmu Borgir
Amon Amarth
Black Dahlia Murder
Napalm Death
Vesania
Alestorm
Finntroll
Blood red throne
and many many more


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 10, 2012)

Feel free to check out my band's demo. We have a few pics in the video also so you can see what we look like. 
We play late 80's style thrash.


METREYA - Martyr (Demo) - YouTube

Facebook if anyone wants to like us.
Metreya | Facebook


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 14, 2012)

Cheers ROB n Son


----------



## Rob (Jun 14, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> Cheers ROB n Son



It wasn't bad at all. Reminded me of my (much) younger days listening to Mortal Sin & the like.

Do you guys ever play all-ages gigs ? I have an 11yo who enjoys the metal more than Dad these days !


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks mate. We have about 15 songs done now. Mortal Sin are mates with a few of my band members and we have been influenced a bit by them and other thrash bands. Yeah mate we are starting to gig soon. Our first gig with this lineup will be on the 27th of july at the square in sydney. I will let you know if we play some all ages shows it would be great to have you and your son come along!
Thanks again


----------



## Rob (Jun 14, 2012)

He's a right little rocker ! I know he'd be keen to come along. We took him to see Thunderstruck at the Ettamogah Pub the other week, as they were due to go on at 8:30, and kids get kicked out at 10:00, so we figured he'd get at least an hour. Trouble was, the band decided to do their Angels tribute set first so he only ended up seeing 2 or 3 ACDC tunes. He was pretty shattered.

He had to audition for the Performing Arts HS (Music) for next year, & he did his own version of Sweet Child O Mine. For an 11yo, he did pretty damn awesome !


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 15, 2012)

At the moment I'm on a Dope (the band ) jag.....

Dope - Die, Boom, Bang, Burn, **** with lyrics - YouTube


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jun 15, 2012)

this is on tomorrow night at the cavern club in adelaide.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/295466647203992/


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Jun 15, 2012)

hey everyone,buried in veronia is doing a concert in cairns and so is the amity affliction if anyone wants to join the moshpit with me.my fav bands are parkway drive,amity,buried,red shore, white chapel, my band after the anarchy,who killed the prom queen,metalicca,wet the steel and many more.


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 15, 2012)

never heard of buried in veronia? what style are they


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 15, 2012)

Found a new chicky metal lead singer and a band called "in this moment". I like their earlier stuff (still quite new) and saw them at last years Soundwave Featival. Check em out


----------



## Megzz (Jun 15, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> Found a new chicky metal lead singer and a band called "in this moment". I like their earlier stuff (still quite new) and saw them at last years Soundwave Featival. Check em out



I love In This Moment their first album was the best. Maria is pretty easy on the eyes too, always a nice bonus. Love a girl who can scream and still be girly.


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 15, 2012)

always good to see girls that are into metal. This thread is getting big!


----------

